# White fuzz on Crowntail.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

One of my younger crowntail bettas has developed cottony white fuzz on multiple ray extensions. Nothing on the body. He eats wells and swims around fine, but the fuzz looks like he swam through some dust bunnies.

Any ideas what it could be? Some sort of fungus? Treatment options?
Using salt at the moment.

Thanks.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Velvet maybe?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

my crowntails been getting these recently too. He only gets them on one ray at a time then they eventually fall off then come back on another ray in a few hours  He's had them for a little over a week and it doesn't seem to bother him other than making his fins look a little ratty


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like fungus.

I would net the betta. Hold the net in a bucket in the air. Pipette several drops of Methylene Blue onto the affected area. Let sit for several seconds. Place betta back into the tank.

Please note: Methylene Blue will stain so I suggest being very careful with this med.

Good Luck.

Stuart


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> my crowntails been getting these recently too. He only gets them on one ray at a time then they eventually fall off then come back on another ray in a few hours  He's had them for a little over a week and it doesn't seem to bother him other than making his fins look a little ratty


I wonder if crowntails are more susceptible because one of my other crowntails had it before too. The ray fell off and he is fine now, but this little guy has more on a few rays.



CRS Fan said:


> Sounds like fungus.
> 
> I would net the betta. Hold the net in a bucket in the air. Pipette several drops of Methylene Blue onto the affected area. Let sit for several seconds. Place betta back into the tank.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will have to get some MB then. Is it safe to directly drop the medication onto him?


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

Does yours look like this??


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes. I does. I wonder what it is exactly.
How did you treat him?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom, Methylene Blue is safe to apply to the fish directly. This looks more like a fin rot. Try using Melafix as I had one of my veiltails contract the same ailment. Melafix worked for me !

Stuart


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have API Fungus Cure. Do you think that will work? Apparently it has malachite green in it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That is true fungus. API Super fungus cure will work. Also Methylene blue as suggested. It can pop up on Bettas in the colder months, not uncommon.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed my new female crowntail has a fuzz growing around her eye on one side, wonder if thats the same thing


----------

